# sweet blend



## waygu tim (Mar 3, 2015)

hi all i want to come up with a sweet blend using fruit wood how should i go about it this weekend i am going to be my friends house we are going to do ribs chicken pork loin and we bout apple and cherry chips do they go well together should i mix in some hickory with it thanks


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 3, 2015)

I say go with hickory and apple or cherry.


----------



## sota d (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Tim, it's all a matter of personal preference. I enjoy smoke flavor, but have in the past eaten some smoked meats that were so strong they gave me heartburn. Personally, I use a 50/50 mix of hickory and either apple or cherry. But, it's really trial and error to see what you like the best. I've seen other posts from people who use all hickory or all fruit wood or all pecan. If you search this site for "wood to use", you'll find a ton of advice for what to use for whatever food you want to smoke. Welcome to the best forum on the net! David.


----------



## waygu tim (Mar 3, 2015)

ok thanks david going to give it a try and see how that goes thanks for the input keep it coming


----------



## cecil (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi Tim, I use cherry and apple chunks for my ribs and pork all the time. For a little extra sweetness try a little cherry jello powder in your rub. Use a little and taste until you get the taste you are looking for.


----------



## gary s (Mar 4, 2015)

The fruit woods are milder you really cant pick up a distinct flavor of the woods,  I have a friend who uses mesquite but tones it down with oak or pecan

Gary


----------



## waygu tim (Mar 4, 2015)

hi there cecil thanks i will try that out what about chicken could i do cherry and apple with that to


----------



## gary s (Mar 4, 2015)

Yep   they both go good with chicken

Gary


----------



## cecil (Mar 4, 2015)

tim yoder said:


> hi there cecil thanks i will try that out what about chicken could i do cherry and apple with that to


Cherry and apple work well with chicken also. They work well with most meats. They are a mild smoke.


----------



## cecil (Mar 4, 2015)

tim yoder said:


> hi there cecil thanks i will try that out what about chicken could i do cherry and apple with that to


If you use the cherry jello powder add a little to your rub at a time until ypu get the flavor that suits you.


----------

